# FFW-718/2 Bedienungsanleitung?



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2010)

Habe mir nun ein Funkecholot FFW-718/2 zugelegt. 
Leider fehlt die Bedienungsanleitung. Natürlich braucht man die für das sehr einfache Menü nicht, aber manchmal ist ja auch ein Schaltplan o.ä. dabei, was man für evtl. späteres Tuning oder Reparatur gebrauchen könnte.
Hat jemand das Manual da und kann mir das mailen, faxen, Kopie zuschicken? Wäre nett.


----------



## Rocky71 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: FFW-718/2 Bedienungsanleitung?*

Die suche ich auch!

Und was bedeuten die zahlen über den fischsymbolen?
größe der fische oder abstand zum grund/oberfläche?

zeigt der auch die entfernung des gebers vom empfänger an!?


----------

